
Show HN: Musi - speedyapoc
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/musi/id591560124?2
======
speedyapoc
Hey HN,

So I'm a music lover. I regularly have binges where I'll play the same song
over and over for hours - especially when I'm in a coding groove and just
hammering through work. There are also times that I find a song that relates
to a friend's situation, whether it be a break up or some sort of success that
they may have had in their life. If I ever want to share any of this music, I
have a bit of a dilemma on my hands. How can I even do this? For the last
while, I've resorted to finding the song on YouTube and texting a link to the
song, or tweeting a link to it. This approach gets tedious though.
Transferring a YouTube link to my phone is also incredibly tough to do. From
what I've found, there's no actual good way of sharing music with others.

This is why I built Musi.

When looking at music networks and the state of music, generally you think of
big players such as Spotify or Pandora. However, these networks have song
limitations and if you're like me and live in Canada, it's extremely tough to
access them at all. YouTube, on the other hand, is available nearly everywhere
and has arguably the largest library of music available. If you're an artist,
you or someone else has probably uploaded your music to YouTube.

Musi takes advantage of this and uses YouTube as the basis for its music
streaming. Integrated within Musi is also a friend finder, inbox, and friends
list to manage the music that is sent to you. Musi even lets you share
playlists with others. Since all of the music is online, playlist and song
sharing takes milliseconds. When receiving anything as well, previewing and
adding songs to your library are just one tap actions.

It's simple, social, music. A concept and service that I've never seen before
until now.

[http://feelthemusi.com](http://feelthemusi.com)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/musi/id591560124](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/musi/id591560124)

~~~
speedyapoc
Also, I hate mentioning my age. However, I can't deny that it's catchy.

~~~
alialkhatib
To be honest it comes off as (at least a little) arrogant in my opinion. It's
one thing if I read something along the lines of "This kid is 17 and he's
trying to change the music industry" [posted by someone else] because that
would be a third party endorsement of your ambition/drive, as well as
highlighting your age. It's another if you're boasting about it yourself.

Then again, I'm in my mid-20s so maybe I'm just grumpy that I wasn't as
motivated or directed at 17 as you are :)

~~~
speedyapoc
I'm extremely humble by nature, and the original title took a little bit of
nerve to pull off, as did the paragraph. It attracts views though, which is
what marketing is about.

------
dano
Your creativity is evident in this app and your reflections on music
availability match those of others of your generation. Specifically, turning
to YouTube for music. It is free, highly available and people are making great
playlists.

It is curious that YouTube may have better and broader licenses from the
various copyright holders, SoundExchange, SOCAN, etc... that Spotify, Pandora,
et al. Somehow I doubt it.

There is a stackoverflow discussion worth a read on the use of the YouTube API
for music playback.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2312179/can-we-play-
only-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2312179/can-we-play-only-audio-
using-youtube-api-for-iphone)

I wish you success and I like the app. The powers that be probably will not
agree with its function and lack of appropriate streaming licensing, but that
is a conversation to have over a medicinal beer or scotch.

------
geuis
The one problem I had right away is that you're asking me to create an
account. Why?

You're streaming music from 3rd party services. Search functionality is an API
call. Settings and playlists can be completely stored locally on the device
and backed up to iCloud. Sharing used 3rd party services. I don't see the need
for an account.

The app looks neat from the screenshots, but offers no functionality until I
sign up. Maybe there's some neat thing the app does that requires a login, but
I have no idea what that is.

I like the logo. Love the premise. Design looks nice from the images.

~~~
speedyapoc
Before the 4.0 update, Musi had optional accounts. However, the conversation
rate was basically zero. Now, I'm trying to promote inter-app sharing of music
which requires accounts. For the utility that the app provides and the
pricetag, a small sign up is quite appropriate in my opinion.

------
mike_le
I actually use this app when I want to stream handpicked music from youtube.
Great app btw.

~~~
speedyapoc
Thanks!

